# New Voice of the Martyrs website....



## Croghanite (May 17, 2009)

Persecution.com

Check it out, it's awesome. Links to write letters to Christians in prison, news updates,etc.


----------



## Edward (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Pergamum (May 17, 2009)

I recommend this resource:

Amazon.com: Indonesia: Island Jihad: Movies & TV


----------



## OPC'n (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I like what they've done with their site. There is sooooooo much on there that we all can get involved in! Thanks for posting


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 18, 2009)

Voice of the Martyrs is tough to read, but I read it anyway.


----------

